# Here is the ammo problem



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was on GunBroker looking at .22 ammo prices just for a laugh and saw this. I just purchased this brick of CCI 375 count at Cabelas yesterday for $27 so .07/rnd which is what I am used to paying. This person is selling a CCI 375 count and a 100 count mini-mag. So 475 rounds. The current bid is for $77.00 which is .16/rnd that is not good but standard now!! I remember paying .17/rnd for 9mm not too long ago. When do people think they will stop panic buying, after this Obama stuff blows over or when people finally realize what??

I personally think making purchases like this is just feeding the fire. Go without if you have to but man we need to get this behavior under control. It is like Meth with ammo these days.

475 .22 long ammo 22 LR CCI 36gr Hollow point : Rifle Ammunition at GunBroker.com

Also had to make a side note that the CCI I picked up 40 grain which I prefer.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So are you just saying we should go without ammo until the prices go down? I mean, every man needs his ammo, or why even own a fire arm? Right?


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> So are you just saying we should go without ammo until the prices go down? I mean, every man needs his ammo, or why even own a fire arm? Right?


Yes and no, people can do whatever the hell they want, and they do. But I guess in turn others shouldn't complain about the shortage. We the people are the reason their is a shortage, or so it seems. So if everyman needs ammo as you say then I should sell my box of ammo at a profit?
I guess I just wish people would buy what they need or think they need and stop buying to meet an already horrible supply and demand situation. If people even for a short period of time would just go without for that time maybe the hoarders/scam artist will be stuck with a large amount of unsellable ammo. I could have bought 2 boxes of .22lr cci's and sold the other box but I left it for someone who really wants and/or thinks they need it. I also could have meet my center fire limit and hid other boxes and come back and bought those but I really think if we as shooters and gun owners stuck together instead of fed on the hype, things would be better. IMO....


----------



## fshfindr (Jan 19, 2013)

Tauras24 is right. I have been reloading for 15 years but now I can't get the supplies I need. I had to trade powder for primers.

Rich L.
Libwithagun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There was an article on Fox News today that homeland security has purchased/ ordered much more ammo then the usual quota. The amount of ammo ordered is in the billion number


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Enough to fight a 20 year "hot war"... meaning continuous engagements.


----------



## MontanaFred (Apr 27, 2013)

I just signed on and have a large amount 9mm ammo to sell at what I think is a reasonable price, but I don't know if this is allowed or where to post it if it is allowed. A little direction would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Depends on what a "reasonable" price is.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Depends on what a "reasonable" price is.


$40/box?? I guess that is better than the $69.99/bx CTD sells them for. With shipping what it is for ammo I doubt in the end it will even be worth it. I tried to sell my buddy 9mm because I have a little to spare after we calculated shipping and the UPS ORM-D requirements means that all the "deals" get eaten up in the shipping process now.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

$40...keep it.


----------



## MontanaFred (Apr 27, 2013)

Actually, the price is 55 cents a round for 1000 ($550) and 60 cents a round for 250 ($150). I posted in the Marketplace. MC, Visa and PayPal accepted. 

Not sure where the $40 came from - the 1000 round price comes out to be $27.50 a box.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sure that the price of ammo will come down within a few months. But, having said that, it may not ever come back down to the point where we had nothing to bitch about, in regards to prices. 

It's a changing world, and the changes aren't for the better.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

In Feb I went in half's on 1000 9mm for $270 at a local gun show (.27 a round). All I had in my wallet at the time was $135. Should have just TOLD the wife I was spending instead of asking if I could and gotten a full 1000 for myself, maybe 2000. Better to ask forgivness than permission but at my age I bruise easy and don't heal as quickly as I used to.

Worst part is I just saw on ammo.net American Eagle 50rd for $41 (.81 a round) :smt013 but it was in stock.

I'll wait a while longer, atleast it's in stock.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

As soon as we stop buying online and just wait it out with what we have, this whole mess will die down. It sucks not being able to shoot right now as much as I'd like but I refuse to pay $30 for some range ammo.. I just refuse. I found one place that had decent prices but he couldnt sell me a lot because he needed it for the people buying guns from the store.. As soon as we stop paying the prices these people want us paying they have no choice but to go back to normal.. its a cycle and we are just on the crap end of it now.


----------

